# My small layout....



## Old Bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

This is the very beginning of my small G-scale layout....









MY SMALL LAYOUT !


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was able to open the pic on my phone but not on the PC, dont know why. See my reply on your 2' thread


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Same here, no workee on PC...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I even get the "can't touch this" message in French! 

Too bad, 
David Meashey


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually his link worked for me earlier today.









Now, not so much.









Something changed!


----------



## Old Bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

This is the very beginning of my small G-scale layout (5' x 8'). 
I hope this new link works better...









MY VERY SMALL LAYOUT


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Its a start. At Christmas I setup a loop+ around the old tree. It is amazing how much action you can fit in small area like yours. I use 6 switches to keep it interesting. One thing I do is run short equipment on it which seems to work and look better on the tight curves. 
Have fun and Happy RRing


----------



## Old Bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

This is my new project (Many thanks for your help vsmith).

NEW IDEA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

well, I'll play... 

either too complicated (reducing min radius when you should take all the space) 

or 

too boring (really) 

Greg


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Tht looks like a good plan. It is nice to have a alternate route and if you create a block on the inside and out you can have 2 trains ready to go. 
Have fun.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah that's better Old Bandit. Even if you have only one train it is good to have somewhere to else to go! To have a place for parking cars you don't want in the consist rather than having to lift and remove which is more likely to cause damage and hassle. Only one point though, pull your entire design either to the left or right so future possible siding/s (spurs) or extra (extended) passing loop running from bottom and up the side. Good to keep the options open even if you don't want one now. 

Andrew


----------



## Old Bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

It's absolutly the same diameter (4') for all the curves of this layout.
I run only short trains (3 or 4 cars) and I can park the other cars on the passing siding.


----------



## Old Bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

My biggest problem is that I have more ideas than I have money...but I still work on it.





*Ol'Bandit*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a problem most of us have.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto on that


----------



## Old Bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

This is my new project #2.
What do you think about it ?
I'll order all the parts ASAP.

*NEW PROJECT #2*


----------

